# mystery coolant leak



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

That's about the same location as a leak I had at 103,000 last year. Turned out to be the water pump. I had the dealer replace the timing belt at the same time.


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

My WP started leaking around 51K and it was really bad by 55K. Had to do the timing belt early. Pull the timing cover and look at the pump with an inspection mirror for residual coolant


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Sounds like the water pump, but could also be the oil cooler or oil cooler lines, depending on the angle of the car where you park it. Just about all Gen1 Diesels should have had a timing belt service at this point anyway, regardless of mileage, since the manufacturer's schedule says ever 5 years, even if you haven't hit the 100k miles to get the dash warning to do it. While doing the timing service, inspection could confirm or rule out the most likely source from the water pump, and also give better visual access to the oil cooler and lines if it's not the water pump while it's taken apart.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

revjpeterson said:


> Sounds like the water pump, but could also be the oil cooler or oil cooler lines, depending on the angle of the car where you park it. Just about all Gen1 Diesels should have had a timing belt service at this point anyway, regardless of mileage, since the manufacturer's schedule says ever 5 years, even if you haven't hit the 100k miles to get the dash warning to do it. While doing the timing service, inspection could confirm or rule out the most likely source from the water pump, and also give better visual access to the oil cooler and lines if it's not the water pump while it's taken apart.


Mine is a 2015 and 45k miles. No service timing belt message.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

pandrad61 said:


> Mine is a 2015 and 45k miles. No service timing belt message.


Mine is a 2015 with 51k and no belt for me until 100,000 (ok 97,499.9) mile mark or 10 yrs.

Of course a water pump leak would change that schedule..........


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

pandrad61 said:


> Mine is a 2015 and 45k miles. No service timing belt message.


 Right. You won't get a message based on time, only mileage. Back when our Gen1s were brand new, a lot of the promotional materials and articles were saying 5yr/100k. Now that I look it up in the owner's manual, though, it's 10yr/100k. Must have updated it between the promo materials and actual release. That's what I get for going from memory instead of consulting the manual again.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

revjpeterson said:


> Right. You won't get a message based on time, only mileage. Back when our Gen1s were brand new, a lot of the promotional materials and articles were saying 5yr/100k. Now that I look it up in the owner's manual, though, it's 10yr/100k. Must have updated it between the promo materials and actual release. That's what I get for going from memory instead of consulting the manual again.


I'm going to be half-way through my third timing belt by the time I get to 10 years from the date of purchase.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

revjpeterson said:


> Right. You won't get a message based on time, only mileage. Back when our Gen1s were brand new, a lot of the promotional materials and articles were saying 5yr/100k. Now that I look it up in the owner's manual, though, it's 10yr/100k. Must have updated it between the promo materials and actual release. That's what I get for going from memory instead of consulting the manual again.


manual says 100k or 3 years. Yah I’m not doing a timing kit every 3 years lol.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

pandrad61 said:


> manual says 100k or 3 years. Yah I’m not doing a timing kit every 3 years lol.


 I end up doing it about every 4, because that's when I've driven 100k. I'll have had it 8 years next month, and it will be due for 2nd timing service in the spring.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

revjpeterson said:


> I end up doing it about every 4, because that's when I've driven 100k. I'll have had it 8 years next month, and it will be due for 2nd timing service in the spring.


Even with daily driving since new I’m at 45k miles.


----------

